# LOST on Ark: 14' Blue Hyside from 90's w/frame



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Contact AHRA ASAP. You had your name on it right?

Could be @ Stonebridge or recycling in the dam if it somehow got through the bridge.


----------



## KnauPOW (May 13, 2015)

Already checked with AHRA. May also be eddied out somewhere.


----------



## CoBoater (Jan 27, 2007)

did you find it? and where?


----------

